# Need ideas for talking pirate skull



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey everyone, I am new to haunting this year, so I need a bit of help. I bought this talking pirate skull: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6005231089&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWN:IT&rd=1

And need to set up an audio track for it. I don't really have a haunted house this year, just a couple tombstones, fog chiller, and one pop up pneumatic corpse (as long as my ram and solenoid get here!). Anyhow, I don't really need to have "house rules". Anyone ever done a pirate based talking animatronic before? I need some ideas. I want to do something more scary than fun joke telling. Thanks, Christian


----------



## Chunigor (Nov 1, 2004)

You could always watch Pirates of the Caribbean to get some typical pirate phrases and stuff...

also, this is a must-check-out site:
http://www.talklikeapirate.com/howto.html


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's some Pirate Songs...... can your skull sing??

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Piratey_Songs/


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 6, 2006)

link says listing removed,got a pic we can see of it????


----------

